# Let's Make a Deal



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

What was your metadata for the star shot


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Casual said:


> What was your metadata for the star shot


30 second exposures every minute (an extra 30 seconds being taken to write the image onto the card) for 7 or 8 hours. Combined using an application called StarStax.


----------

